# pulling out the big guns against hair algae



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

I want this gone. It's all over my rocks and the poor remaining plants i have left. I have removed all of the plants into another tank, and the fish are going in there soon. This tank is soon to be a Victorian lake cichlid tank.

HOw should I nuke this stuff? Blackout? Chemicals? Scrub down?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Welcome back, Lauren.

What really worked for me was manual removal and getting on top of ferts and CO2. I had a really bad outbreak and it took a couple weeks of diligence to get rid of it.

If everything is coming out of the tank (plants and fish) I'd go for some algaecide.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks Mike. yes, everything is coming out. I haven't had any ferts or CO2 for a while. I pretty much gave up because of the algae. I've had no lights on it for a few days as well, which seems to be helping. I'll get some algaecide before I get the new fish. Do you know if that will harm the bacteria colonies?

I downscaled my planted tank to just a 10 gallon.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Yes, algaecide will most likely affect your bacteria colonies. I think just about anything chemical-based will.

BTW...I had two students last week that are big M fans. They both have M3's. You'll have to let us know how the racing is going.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

I don't want to cycle again, so I think I will remove the rocks, algaecide them, rince well, and return to the tank. They are very poreous, making scrubbing a difficult chalange, and they are the main stronghold for the algae. Thanks for the help Mike.

I should be out in the track within a few weeks. School always gets in the way 

This is my new ride that consumed all my time and money during the summer searching for:


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

WoW!!! That's not the Miata you were talking about before!


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

haha, no, it's not. But it was a deal I couldn't pass up. 2003, 17,000 miles on it, sport, premium, premium sound, heated seats, motorized top... it is so much fun.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I bet. And I can definitely picture you behind the wheel.


----------

